# So...Hand Stripping really sucks!



## MaryLynn

I feel like a complete idiot.

I have had my cairn for almost 2 years now and I just found out today that the proper maintenance for their coat is hand stripping, and now I know why he looks like complete garbage lately. 

My groomer, who is a trusted friend of mine told me she wanted to groom him and she said that they just need an easy quick clip.

WRONG-O!

My breeder, whom I have great esteem for never brought it up when I asked about maintenance they told me not to bath him too much because they get abnormally dry skin/sensitive skin, and to just brush him out as needed-which is very infrequently, the wire coat doesn't seem to mat or tangle very much.

I just couldn't figure out why the hair on his back stopped growing, and now I know why! The hairs aren't like normal dog hair, and need to be plucked out for new hair to grow...

He would only co-operate for about 30 minutes, and I bet I have easily 2 more hours of plucking to go.


Does anyone know of a good hand stripping knife that will just pull the wirey hairs?


----------



## Fluffyspoos

I wouldn't blame your groomer too hard, many of them have no idea about hand stripping breeds, did you know even cocker spaniels are hand stripped breeds?! Was news to me!

I know a groomer who specializes in hand stripping carins, I can ask her if I can give her your information, if you like?


----------



## tortoise

I like these 2 knives:

Groomaster Extra Large Stripper Knives | PetEdge.com

Groomaster Magnet Stripper Knife Fine/Extra Sharp | PetEdge.com


----------



## mom24doggies

Stripping takes some getting use to. He will probably not tolerate much at first as his skin isn't toughened up yet. 

Not only do you need to pull the guard hairs you need to card the undercoat out. That is probably one of the most important steps to bringing his coat back into proper condition. Card the undercoat by taking your stripping knife laying it flat against the coat and then pull it through. My guess is you will get a load of undercoat. I have a friend who does a lot of stripping I can give you her email if you want to talk to an expert. I have head knowledge but no experience. 

As far as stripping knives I was told to get a set of classics. I believe they are easily found.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

My show groomer said hand stripping a terrier is way more work than maintaining a Poodle show coat. Best of luck to you!!


----------



## MaryLynn

Fluffyspoos said:


> I wouldn't blame your groomer too hard, many of them have no idea about hand stripping breeds, did you know even cocker spaniels are hand stripped breeds?! Was news to me!
> 
> I know a groomer who specializes in hand stripping carins, I can ask her if I can give her your information, if you like?



Oh I'm not upset with her, I'm more upset with myself.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle

For a pet terrier, clipping is totally acceptable.

Here in CA, groomers charge $80+/hr for handstripping a miniature schnauzer.

I know a lot of MS show breeders/handlers use this: Repitition Miniature Schnauzers - Schnauzer Store


----------



## MaryLynn

schnauzerpoodle said:


> For a pet terrier, clipping is totally acceptable.
> 
> Here in CA, groomers charge $80+/hr for handstripping a miniature schnauzer.
> 
> I know a lot of MS show breeders/handlers use this: Repitition Miniature Schnauzers - Schnauzer Store




That may be so, but it's not working out for my dog. The area's on his body that were clipped short are no longer growing and his fur looks dull, limp, and lifeless. 

I am doing it myself, I am just starting with small area's but my fingers definitely are not used to it! He doesn't seem to care much, besides that he get's pretty bored of it fast. 

I love the idea of the rubber coated teeth, thank you for the recommendation.


----------



## tortoise

Some groomers "season" their stripping knives in styptic powder to dull them somewhat. I haven't tried it and can't comment on it.

I like to card with a 40 blade and extra fine stripping knife depending on coat texture. I haven't gotten to work on a Cairn ever so I can't suggest which would be better.


----------



## mom24doggies

tortoise said:


> Some groomers "season" their stripping knives in styptic powder to dull them somewhat. I haven't tried it and can't comment on it.
> 
> I like to card with a 40 blade and extra fine stripping knife depending on coat texture. I haven't gotten to work on a Cairn ever so I can't suggest which would be better.


 A fine knife isn't going to work on a cairns coat for carding. The individual hairs are fairly thick and the fine knife will "ribbon cut" the coat.


----------



## tokipoke

I'm like mom24doggies, I have head knowledge but not much hands-on experience with stripping. It is one of the techniques I'd love to learn. Not many pet owners will go for it because it can get expensive. Usually $60/hr on the low end.

You can use the latex finger cot on your fingers to help grab the hairs. Grooming websites online also sell rubber finger covers that look like thimbles to help grab the hair. It's also important to keep in mind that when you are trying to get a certain look on a terrier (keep in mind the pattern and how some parts should be shorter - like the neck) you handstrip certain areas at a time - not everything at once. So one week you will work on the back, next the neck, next the head, etc. 

Some groomers who do not do full handstripping will pluck what comes out for 30 minutes to an hour and then clipper the rest. This keeps the groom price down but maintains the wiry texture as best as possible.

There are also different techniques on stretching the skin to grab the hair. You can pinch the skin and pluck the area between your fingers, or really grab and stretch as you pluck. You will see dogs who are used to being handled this way just stand there even though you may think they are being "roughly" handled cause the groomer is really grabbing at their skin.

The more you clipper the hair on terriers, the softer their coat gets. The furnishings mat more, and the hair color is changed. The color is on the TIP of the wiry hair. The clippering clips off the texture and color. If you have a salt and pepper schnauzer and the hair is cilppered constantly, the dog may end up white.

You can see the stripping process when prepping a schnauzer for a show: Hand Stripping a Schnauzer (warning: website has silly music playing in the background) - it is AMAZING how they look when they go through this process and the end result. Also, Jodi Murphy is having a sale of grooming DVDs. She has a Carding and Handstripping DVD for pets - https://jodimurphy.net/shop/volume-32-carding-handstripping-for-pets/. It is 50% off! Well worth the money!


----------



## tokipoke

The previous link shows how to "stage" a schnauzer coat for a show. This is stripping sections at a time, almost bald. 

What many pet owners can benefit from is "rolling" the coat. It may seem like a tad more work but is worth it in the end when you notice the correct texture coming through. Not an overnight process, and it is ongoing - you have to strip here and there every week. Rolling a Stripped Coat


----------



## MaryLynn

Thanks everyone!

I just want to get his coat in a healthy looking condition, I have started with his fuzzy little butt and back, because the back is where the hair has been taken very short and looks the worst. 

The hair on his back is only about an inch and a quarter long at most, and it hasn't grown since April. 

I looked at "rolling" today, but it went a little over my head.

Edit: Thank you tokipoke that website made much more sense than the one I read earlier


----------



## faerie

My cairns just got their first proper hand stripped groom a few weeks ago. I was thrilled. Groomer used no tools but her hands. I was so happy! They looked great. And her rates are excellent. 
I'm lucky. She comes to my house. Everyone loves her too. (And she's great w the poodles!)


----------



## Jdcollins

I took 2 classes on hand stripping this past weekend... Something else you might try to help get the undercoat out is a stripping stone... Supposedly it won't hurt you or the dog so it's a good tool for beginners.... She also said to rub chalk into the coat when you strip by hand to help you grab the hairs... I'm doing an Irish wolfhound on Friday... Eesh.... It might be next Friday before I'm done lol


----------



## Jdcollins

I did the Irish wolfhound fri... he weighs 150lb! ....but ...150lbs of gentle giant with the sweetest face... But yea.... Hand stripping sucks lol my shoulders were very sore this morning :-/ 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MaryLynn

JdCollins, thank you for sharing your story and advice. Bruce is starting to look much better already. I will have to get some powder though, sounds like it would really help.


----------



## Jdcollins

MaryLynn said:


> JdCollins, thank you for sharing your story and advice. Bruce is starting to look much better already. I will have to get some powder though, sounds like it would really help.


You're welcome.... It's not my advice tho so I really can't take credit  ... Just passing along info that was given to me by very experienced people....... The Chalk did help a lot  


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bunny

I had a Westie for 15 year, and she was never stripped. I took her to the groomer about twice a year for a cut, and bathed her at home, but that was it. No, she didn't look like the Westies in a show, but I didn't really care. I had heard about stripping, but it looked like a lot of trouble for just a "look." 
I was always amazed how clean her white coat stayed, even after digging or other nefarious things a dog can do. Just as a pet, I didn't think it was worth the time or money for stripping. But of course, YMMV.


----------



## Jdcollins

Bunny said:


> I had a Westie for 15 year, and she was never stripped. I took her to the groomer about twice a year for a cut, and bathed her at home, but that was it. No, she didn't look like the Westies in a show, but I didn't really care. I had heard about stripping, but it looked like a lot of trouble for just a "look."
> I was always amazed how clean her white coat stayed, even after digging or other nefarious things a dog can do. Just as a pet, I didn't think it was worth the time or money for stripping. But of course, YMMV.


Again I am sooooo not an expert but u may just b one of the lucky ones... U can Do a google search on "coat funk"... the vet that spoke at the lecture talked about all the skin and coat issues that are caused by clipping/shaving "fur bearing" dogs (as opposed to hair bearing dogs). I guess it's so prevalent that there are actual studies being done to figure out y it happens. I had a fur bearing dog that I always clippered short (from age 2 to 18!) and never saw a diff either... My mom on the other hand has a Pekingese that has been shaved the last 3 yrs and has both skin and coat issues from it :-/ the good news is that for those having issues it seems if they start get hand stripped... In many cases the coat can come back in normal  ..... I found it interesting anyway... I like learning new stuff ;-)


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bunny

Wow, I've never heard of "fur-bearing" vs "hair-bearing" dogs! Yes, I think we were lucky on her, as Westies are famous for having skin problems, as well, and she never did. When she got really old, she developed Addison's Disease, but did well on medication until "too many birthdays" got to her.

What's the difference between fur and hair in dogs?

So much to learn!


----------



## MaryLynn

Well the main difference that I have noticed between furballs and hairballs is that the fur type go through seasonal shedding and have different types of undercoats and guard hairs. I think there is a difference in the structure of the hairs, too, but I'm no expert. 

I know on my Cairn he has very coarse guard hairs, and a mix of lighter fluffier hairs, but he doesn't shed. Doesn't mean he doesn't lose hairs, but he doesn't go into a full molt like a collie or something would. 

Poodles are basically animal repunzels to me, I have a lot to learn about them lol.


----------



## Jdcollins

Bunny said:


> Wow, I've never heard of "fur-bearing" vs "hair-bearing" dogs! Yes, I think we were lucky on her, as Westies are famous for having skin problems, as well, and she never did. When she got really old, she developed Addison's Disease, but did well on medication until "too many birthdays" got to her.
> 
> What's the difference between fur and hair in dogs?
> 
> So much to learn!


i copy and pasted this paragraph from the link below which is a write-up from the vet that spoke.

Fur-bearing dogs are defined with hair that grows to a predetermined length. Hair-bearing dogs have hair coats that grow to an undetermined length. Examples of fur-bearing dogs are Alaskan Malamutes, Keeshonds, Siberian Huskies, Samoyeds, Pomeranians, Chows, Labradors, Golden Retrievers, etc. Examples of hair-bearing dogs are Shih Tzu, Poodles, Lhasa Apso, Cockers, etc. The AKC website www.akc.org lists all the breeds and their coat type.

http://archive.constantcontact.com/fs030/1102382228594/archive/1102490730065.html


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

